# Hi -- this is a great site



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 10, 2003)

Stumbled on this site a couple days ago and really like it.  

Although I mentioned this in another thread:  I work out six times a week. . . I've always had problems putting on mass, not a big guy. . . I'm 5'7", 140, with 40" chest, 15" biceps, 29" waist and 23" quads.  Pretty well-cut, I guess, but want to get better.

Would like to really get cut and possibly compete in a Nat. BB contest in my weight class.  I live in L.A., so I guess there are lots of competitive events going during the year (though if anyone has info on that, I'd appreciate hearing about it).

Thanks...talk with you on the boards...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2003)

15-Inch-Biceps welcome to IM!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey 15, nice to have you here


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome! Don't mind me, I'm late for everything.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 11, 2003)

welcome


----------



## butterfly (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## atherjen (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks much.  One of the reasons I joined was to use the online journal - I'm going to start using it Jan. 1.  Among my goals for the year:  16" biceps !

(I'm sure to some of you guys, that's not so incredible, but for me, that's good)


----------



## Flex (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 15-Inch-Biceps *_
> Thanks much.  One of the reasons I joined was to use the online journal - I'm going to start using it Jan. 1.  Among my goals for the year:  16" biceps !
> 
> (I'm sure to some of you guys, that's not so incredible, but for me, that's good)



have a goal so in a few years you gotta change your name to 21 inch MONSTERS


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah !  I'll go for that !!

(Even 20 inch monsters)


----------

